# Birds, deck and 1x1 strips....



## DrewDennis (Jun 17, 2020)

Hey gang...My arch nemesis starlings are back trying to nest under my deck. The builder used 1x1 strips, nailed into the headers and beams around the perimeter, that but up against the beams but don't appear to be structural. These cursed flying vermin insist on building a mud nest on the tiny ledge. Can these 1x1's be removed? Should I nail in metal hangers if I remove them?


----------



## DrewDennis (Jun 17, 2020)

No one? wow....guess I'll break out the pellet rifle and get rid of them mafia style....


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF @DrewDennis! A photo would probably help. I'm probably not the only one having a hard time visualizing.


----------



## Mark6096 (Feb 7, 2021)

Hello Drew,
I'm thinking those are barn swallows and we had the same problem at our house outside of San Antonio. They make the biggest mess while building their nests. We fought them for several years before we moved to Lake Charles. What I did was put up both mesh rabbit wire in the corners and also thin, stainless steel wire in the areas they built their nests. Once they get established they come back every year.

Good luck.


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

Maybe: https://www.amazon.com/s?k=bird+spikes&ref=nb_sb_noss_1


----------



## GA250 (Jul 4, 2020)

I have barn swallows that return annually. I have bird spikes on my eaves which helped. Now they have taken interest in my camera to make their nest. They drive me nuts


----------

